
Practical Advice for Changing Jobs - pmohun
https://sundayscaries.substack.com/p/practical-advice-for-changing-jobs
======
pmohun
I recently went through the process of transitioning out of my role as a
Product Manager at a Fortune 30 company. It struck me just how large of a
variance exists in success of the transition process across employees.

I wrote this post to help others who are considering how to spend their last
few weeks at a company. There will be many demands for your attention -- this
attempts to help you prioritize what is important to spend time doing.

